

Octopart API integration via DataNitro - cornmander
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2013/7/octopart-in-excel

======
xradionut
This reads more like an ad for DataNitro, instead of a cool way to get part
information. Couldn't the same API be used with a different process?

~~~
trapezoid
I think the point is to get the data into Excel. You can use the API wherever
you like, but how are you going to get it into a live spreadsheet? (Writing to
a CSV and importing the result isn't the same thing.)

